# moss species in warm temperature



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

yoplait70 said:


> i understand mosses prefer cooler water, are there types that will do reasonably well in warmer temperatures in your experience?


I keep fissendens fortunas at 76F just fine, not sure if you consider that "warm" enough?


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't think you would have any problem with java moss. It becomes a weed in my tanks and grows at about any temp.


----------



## BigXor (Dec 15, 2014)

Peacock moss in my tank does very well @ 76-80F

My Taiwan moss wall grows very slow but stays green.

I believe Peacock moss is a true aquatic moss. It also looks way nicer then Christmas or Triangle moss, if your using CO2 it will grow like a weed and be a deeper green.


----------



## Miss Cellany (Nov 23, 2012)

I've got what looks like Singapore moss growing well at 25 C (77F) - could be another type of moss though. I didn't buy it, it just came in on a plant and then spread itself around the tank like a virus :hihi:


----------



## Boshie Wierdo (Jun 10, 2015)

im growing flame moss in 80 degrees. Its not growing like crazy but it is indeed growing.


----------



## Wilderman204 (Mar 5, 2015)

I have flame moss at 76*, grows like mad


----------

